# Questions about carbs



## amber (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a pretty good idea of which carbs are "bad", such as white bread, potatoes, pasta, white rice.  Can someone tell me what the "good" carbs are?  I've heard fruit has carbs but those are good carbs right?  I really like potatoes, rice, and pasta. Is it carb healthy to get wheat pasta, brown rice?  What about potatoes? Is there a healthy potatoe?  I also love cheese, but dislike most of the lowfat versions because they lose flavor and also the texture seems rubbery.  Help!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2004)

roughly put, a good carb is one that takes longer to break down into blood sugar than bad carbs do. whole grains take longer to be metabolised than do processed ones, so whole grains are better for you.

beware of low fat foods too. often, the lack of flavor by removing the fat is replaced by adding sugar and salt to compensate...


----------



## Audeo (Nov 16, 2004)

Well said, Bucky!

There really isn't a pure answer to your question, since a lot of it depends upon your metabolism and certainly any underlying conditions.

However, from a completely benign standpoint complex carbs (that come from whol grains, beans, potatoes and a multitude of vegetables and fruits to an extent) are healthiest because our bodies derrive our major sources of fiber, minerals and vitamins from these sources.  The bonus is that they are usually lower in calories.

Simple carbs, such as refined and raw sugars, corn syrup, fruits and even honey, are downright tasty, but offer little in the way of nutritional value, for the most part.

Fat is a bigger culprit in weight gain than carbs usually.  Go check out the American Heart Association link below this thread for much more detailed information on the subject.


----------



## amber (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for your replies Buckytom and Audeo.

Just so you know, I do not believe in diets.  My philosophy is that in order to maintain a healthy lifestyle, I should eat whatever I like but in reasonable portions, and exercise, which includes aerobic workouts.  I've never had a problem with my weight really, except an extra ten or twenty pounds, which I can easily lose if I exercise and eat correctly.  I have purchased a weight set, and will be getting a used exercise bike for the aerobic workout.  I have no problem eating just three meals per day, I rarely snack, hardly use any sugar or salt (my preference), dont drink soda or eat junk foods.  I used to exercise 5 days per week, but have not for a couple years now because I simply cannot afford the gym fee.  

Basically my reason for asking about carbs is because my daughter, age 13, is overweight and now wants to lose about 50 lbs.  She weights 200, but is 5'9, so I think 150lbs would be a good weight for her.  She has become obsessed about losing weight.  She has begun exercising regularly, cutting down on snacking, and eating healthier.  She understands this is the best and healthiest way to lose weight, however with children this age, they want immediate results.  

Thanks for your help, and the links.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 16, 2004)

Just in case you need a couple more links to walk around through...

Here's the Nutrition and Physical Exercise section of the Centers for Disease Control...

http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/index.htm

And here's a link to all of their updated pediatric growth charts that may be of more help, as well.

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/about/major/nhanes/growthcharts/charts.htm

Good luck, and don't hesitate to holler if you need more information or to know where to get more specific answers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2004)

amber - I bought the cookbook by Bill Phillips - Eating For Life (he did the Body For Life "diet") - I got some great recipes and it got me thinking in the right direction - my son was on a "health" kick and I would even send him to school with all the right things to eat.

His site also has some good recipes.  His recipes still consist of potatoes and such but just not all the time - and his version of mashed potatoes are great!  I am also on a kick of caulifower mashed potatoes - but I love cauliflower.

I have not followed the eating plan for awhile and I can tell a tremendous difference in my energy level.  Eating 6 times a day really, really helps and WORKS for losing weight.  Even if you just go to a bookstore and sit down and read what he has to say it will help you understand.  Also the Dr. Phil weight loss recipe book is another good one.  But I found that just looking over the two the Eating For Life recipes were a bit easier to prepare.  

The desserts were really good and a nice reward - though still healthy - they are good.  I couldn't, however, do any protein shake or use the protein powder in anything - that stuff is just nasty!!! LOL  So I had to work around any of those recipes.

Hope this helped a little more.


----------



## Dove (Nov 28, 2004)

*If you are going to eat potatoes, eat the red ones. This came from a nurse that teaches classes for diabetics.*


----------



## amber (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm still having trouble trying to figure out this hole low carb diet.  My daughter insists that she shouldnt eat fruit, certain vegetables like potatoes, pasta, milk.  But yet she is eating more eggs, cheese, and butter.  At what point does this type of diet become counter-productive in terms of fat and cholestoral? Sure eggs have very little carbs, but they are full of cholestoral, same with butter, and cheese.  The idea that eating fruits and vegetables is bad is opposite to what I believe.  My daughter is always tired, looks pale, and she eats practically the same thing everyday: chicken, broccoli and mushrooms, and salads.  Thats healty sure, but what about a balanced nutricious diet?  She drinks more water, and until recently was drinking pepsi 1 but she insists there are carbs in that soda (even though the label says there are no carbs in it).  

I know she is depriving herself of the foods she loves because I made a chicken pie last night, and french fries on the side.  She ate her chicken, broccoli, and mushrooms, then proceeded to eat my pie and all my portion of fries that were suppose to be for my dinner.  

I take this approach to eating, eat what you like, control the fat of course, and eat single portions, with no second helpings, and exercise often.  Drink lots of water, get plenty of rest.  Thats it!  Do you guys agree that this would be the best approach to a steady weight loss?  Im not sure if Im being to hard on her for doing low carbs.  She does have a weight problem however.  So far she has lost 10 lbs since November, which is not alot, so perhaps she has a very slow metabolism rate.  I dont know if I should be supporting her or not. I try to be fair about it, and let her eat the types of food she wants, but Im concerned she is not getting enough of a balanced diet.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2005)

amber - here is a small list of foods that should be ok - the carbohydrates are "complex" versus simple - that is the key - the fats listed are the "good" fats - butter is NOT one of them.  http://www.bodyforlife.com/nutrition/foodlist.asp#proteins

Also, if you just do some google searches for "good carbohydrates" "good fats", "healthy diet plan" you will get lots of info.  When I followed the Body For Life diet I had SO MUCH ENERGY!!!!  I just went and bought the cookbook and used that as a guide - the recipes were good too.  I am not a protein powder fan so I opted not to make anything using the protein powder.  But the other stuff is great.


----------



## robbdj (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh boy, the low carb discussion ... it happens every message board no matter what the subject matter.  But just remember, most things in life require a fair amount of balence.  And cutting essential things from your diet  ... like carbs ... is not balence.

Your body makes it's energy primarly from carbs, not protiens, converting protiens for energy takes them away from things they should be used for in your body.  The no carb atkins thing obtains it's quick initial weight lose from primarly water weight lose and by tricking your body into thinking it's straving to death so it will use it's 'reserves' for energy.

Combined that with, in many cases, a substaintial increase in fats of all kinds, it doesn't really sound, to me, as a reasonable approach to weight lose.  You'll really need to start taking suplements to compliment other vitamins you'll be missing by not eating/drinking things like oranges, etc

As for the carbs in the 'no carbs" soda ... dunno how to answer ... but there is the caffine, which can have effects on dieting.  It will act as an apatite supressant, but also may cause your body to store more then it normally would.  I don't really know the details on that one.  It's my wife who's the nutritian nut, not me


----------



## amber (Jan 4, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> amber - here is a small list of foods that should be ok - the carbohydrates are "complex" versus simple - that is the key - the fats listed are the "good" fats - butter is NOT one of them.  http://www.bodyforlife.com/nutrition/foodlist.asp#proteins
> 
> Also, if you just do some google searches for "good carbohydrates" "good fats", "healthy diet plan" you will get lots of info.  When I followed the Body For Life diet I had SO MUCH ENERGY!!!!  I just went and bought the cookbook and used that as a guide - the recipes were good too.  I am not a protein powder fan so I opted not to make anything using the protein powder.  But the other stuff is great.



Thanks Kitchenelf,

I told my daughter what you said. She is age 13 so dont be surprised by her response.  She said to ask you how long you have been on this diet, and how much weight have you lost?  I told her you have increased your energy level.  At her age, it's hard for kids to understand that eating a healthy diet is a lifestyle choice, not just a quick weight loss tool.   I however, appreciate your help. I did a google search for good fats and good carbs.  In terms of butter, it mentioned that it may be better for us than some margarines, but that in most cases its best to use healthy oils such as canola (which I always use), and olive oil.  They said the worst margines are those in stick form because of the saturated fat some margarines contain.  At least I think it said saturated. I get confused with polyunsaturated, monosaturated, transfatty, saturated.  I think transfatty and saturated are the worst types of fat.   

The body for life book you mentioned and the link you provided for good carbs and proteins was good I think.  It's along the lines of how I feel a person needs to eat.  Eat what you like, moderate portions, and exercise.


----------



## amber (Jan 4, 2005)

robbdj said:
			
		

> Oh boy, the low carb discussion ... it happens every message board no matter what the subject matter.  But just remember, most things in life require a fair amount of balence.  And cutting essential things from your diet  ... like carbs ... is not balence.
> 
> Your body makes it's energy primarly from carbs, not protiens, converting protiens for energy takes them away from things they should be used for in your body.  The no carb atkins thing obtains it's quick initial weight lose from primarly water weight lose and by tricking your body into thinking it's straving to death so it will use it's 'reserves' for energy.
> 
> ...



I agree Robb.  I tried to tell my daughter that this low carb diet is not a lifestyle diet.  She will depriving her body of fruits, veggies, and all the essentials that it takes to keep our bodies energized and healthy.  The fact that she has only lost ten pounds since November gives credit to what you said about water weight loss.  And also, how I metioned in my previous post that she devours foods such as the chicken pie I made, after eating her own low carb dinner.  

My daughters goal is to eat 25 carbs or less in one day.  Can you imagine that?  One piece of fruit would mean that is half of her food intake for the day!  Crazy.  For young girls that diet, I think this low carb thing is way off "balance", and potentially harmful.  My daughter lacks energy, looks pale, and is tired.  This will eventually affect her thought process as well.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW - 13 - that bothers me.  But I understand that young girls have concerns that we didn't have at that age.  I'm not even going to get into "how much" I lost because at her age she needs to be more concerned with her nutritional intake.  I will say that I allowed myself to get on the scales only a couple times a week.  I was truly amazed!!  She needs to understand that there ARE good carbs just like there are good fats.  But to eat a diet high in BAD fats is NOT HEALTHY!!!!  It's a very quick fix that will not last because it's just not a reasonable way to eat.  I agree with the butter versus margarine - I have added just a bit of butter to some olive oil when sautéing chicken or "whatever" to add some much needed flavor - it works.

It really sounds like she needs to talk to a nutritionist.  The key is to eat the RIGHT fats and carbs - know what a proper portion size is.  And it is amazing in the Body for Life recipe book how much you get to eat.  But you can't "cheat" yourself out of any of that food or it will affect your blood sugar levels which in turn will affect your hunger - i.e. making you more hungry and wanting the "wrong" things.  

Also, a healthy dose of exercise gives one more energy along with the added benefit of boosting your metabolism.  

I am by no means an expert but I don't think you have to be one once you realize what complex carbs are and once you realize what the good fats are and PORTION size along with frequent BALANCED eating.  My son would take string cheese and an apple to school and other things to eat - once in the morning and then afternoon snack was right after school.  If you want me to copy some pages out of my Body for Life in the way of good recipes I will be glad to - I can scan them and e-mail them to you.

If you have MSN chat you can also sign on and I will be glad to chat with her.  Just click on my MSN tab at the the bottom of my posts.  It did amaze me that with a well-balanced diet along with portion control (but you still get full - it's not just a little bit of food), and some form of aerobic workout, how the weight came effortlessly off.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 4, 2005)

It should be noted if you read the late Dr Atkins's books, that he was insistent that if you are cutting all the fruits off, to say bothing of the wide variety of veggies...that you had better get used to taking a "bowlful" of pills EVERY DAY, because diet or no, these are nutrients and vitamins you ABSOLUTELY NEED to survive and "prosper"...

As a separate note, I have come to understand that "mini-potato'es" (the small 1.5-2" diameter ones) are better for dieting than the big taters...I also think they taste better!

Lifter


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Lifter - I think you are referring to the small "new potatoes" or "red potatoes".  We also have some called "creamers" but I don't know if that's what you are talking about.  The red potatoes have been recommended in many of the recipes I use that use an over-all HEALTHY way of eating.  As always - you have good information to add - one of my favorite mid-meal snacks that Body for Life recommends is 2 hardboiled eggs and an orange - I can't imagine giving up ALL fruit!!  My gosh, how would I keep my champagne cold if I couldn't occasionally use a frozen strawberry???


----------



## wasabi (Jan 4, 2005)

*Anyone know how many carbs in a mini potato?*


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2005)

As you can see by the nutritional analysis below the red potatoes have fewer carbs, less sugars, and more protein.  Also, the red potatoes have more vitamin C, Calcium and Iron.  While they have 1 gram of fat versus none for the white the other benefits are greater IMHO only.

Regular White Potatoes:







Red Potatoes/New Potatoes


----------



## wasabi (Jan 4, 2005)

*Thanks elf.   Not for those who are counting carbs.*


----------



## middie (Jan 4, 2005)

bummer... no wonder i can't have mashed potatoes   
no fair i tell ya... no fair at all !!!!!   :x


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2005)

Quite the contrary middie - if mashed potatoes are what you like just don't have a HUGE amount - use red potatoes too.  The proper portion is what you can fit in your hand while it's cupped - obviously just sort of guess this - don't actually put hot mashed potatoes in your hand!!!! LOL

Make with chicken broth instead of cream or use some fat free half and half - also some potato water will help thin then out.


----------



## middie (Jan 4, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Quite the contrary middie - if mashed potatoes are what you like just don't have a HUGE amount - use red potatoes too.  The proper portion is what you can fit in your hand while it's cupped - obviously just sort of guess this - don't actually put hot mashed potatoes in your hand!!!! LOL
> 
> Make with chicken broth instead of cream or use some fat free half and half - also some potato water will help thin then out.



oh yeah... i forgot you can use chicken broth lol.
another blonde moment i guess. or sleep deprivation.
i'll make sure not to put the hot potatoes in my hand
though. that might hurt a little


----------



## Lifter (Jan 5, 2005)

EEK!

"Potato cooking" at risk of "culture"!

First, if you have so few options, plainly, use the "smallest" red potato's, and do not get so carried away about peeling the "healthy skins" so as to reach the "starchy" centers"...(they "mash" equally well!)

Use the "potato water" for both the gravy AND for mashing the potato's...chopped green onion with the "small" or "fresh" potato is always an idea...

"Yukon Gold" potato is also an option...a little "yellower" than "reds" or "whites", but a great potato, in and of themselves...

Strawberries are both "permitted" and "encouraged" in the "Atkins Diet", for reasons I do not understand, but supposedly "proveable"...gorge on what you can afford!  Lots of vitamin, fibre, etc in those babies!

Strangely enough "Atkins" did not believe their "sugars" were adequate enough to "count"...

Likewise, fill up on blueberries, a fine source of "anti-oxidants"...


----------



## amber (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey everyone, 

I finally convinced my daughter (age 13), that a low carb diet is not the best long term diet.  I told her she can eat what she likes but in normal portions, no second helpings, exercise and drink lots of water.  She finally understands that fruits and vegetables are good, and she loves most fruit and veggies anyway.  She was craving pasta today, since she hasnt allowed herself any for weeks.  I made her one cup and add just a little bit of cheddar cheese since mac and cheese is her favorite.  She loved it.  

I was so worried about her today because she looked so pale, fatigued, had a headache, her stomach felt funny too, so I kept her home from school and made her some proper food for breakfast, lunch, and will be making dinner soon.  She looks alot better, has color in her cheeks again, but is still tired.  I told her it's so hard to count carbs per day, and if she wants to keep her weight in line, it's much easier to have an idea of how many calories per day you take in vs. how much you burn off with exercise.  She's convinced that way is much easier.


----------



## robbdj (Jan 5, 2005)

Beleive it or not, once she starts up with the excercise that'll get her energy level up.  

Speaking of excercise, does she like video games?  If she does, a great investment might be a good dance mat and a game for xbox or PS2 called "Dance Dance Revelotion" do a quick search for it on google to get an idea.  But basically it's dancing as directed by the video game.  The work out mode actually keeps track of calories burned and how that relates to jogging, jumping rope, etc.  It's helped me with the aerobic work out I was missing since it's friggen addictive.


----------



## amber (Jan 6, 2005)

robbdj said:
			
		

> Beleive it or not, once she starts up with the excercise that'll get her energy level up.
> 
> Speaking of excercise, does she like video games?  If she does, a great investment might be a good dance mat and a game for xbox or PS2 called "Dance Dance Revelotion" do a quick search for it on google to get an idea.  But basically it's dancing as directed by the video game.  The work out mode actually keeps track of calories burned and how that relates to jogging, jumping rope, etc.  It's helped me with the aerobic work out I was missing since it's friggen addictive.



We dont have an xbox or a ps2 unfortunately.  We do have a kick box video but we lost interest fast cause its very high impact aerobics.  She has pilate's video and one of those big balls to exercise with, and we have a stationary bike and glider, and a weight bench with plenty of weights.  I used to go to the gym six days a week for aerobic exercise and weight training.  Maybe I should start doing the kick box video, weights, bike and glider.  It may inspire my daughter more if I set a better example.  And speaking of calorie counting, is there such a gadget that counts how many calories one burns in a day?  My problem would be keeping track of how many calories I consume in one day.  How do people measure how many calories we eat in a day unless we buy package stuff which shows portions and calories?  Personally I wont get obsessive about calories taken in, but my daughter wants to learn more about measuring what she takes in vs. what she works off.  Any suggestions?  Im looking for inexpensive meters that might measure calories burned if there is such a thing?


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

Amber, I can't answer the above question but wanted to say I'm glad you have your daughter thinking differently about eating healthy!  Good for you!  Just a thought--does she take a multi-vitamin?  She probably should, especially if she hasn't had the best diet in awhile.  Her paleness and fatigue could be attributed to a slight anemia.


----------



## amber (Jan 6, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Amber, I can't answer the above question but wanted to say I'm glad you have your daughter thinking differently about eating healthy!  Good for you!  Just a thought--does she take a multi-vitamin?  She probably should, especially if she hasn't had the best diet in awhile.  Her paleness and fatigue could be attributed to a slight anemia.



She doesnt take a multivitamin, but on occassion I give her vitamin C.  I used to give her Iron as well.  Would it be better for her to take a multivitamin?  Iron tablets seemed to make her a bit constipated. And since she is eating normally again, should I still try a multivitamin?  I was hoping that she would now have all the vitamins in the foods I give her, such as veggies and fruits, chicken, fish, milk, cheese, etc.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd check with her doctor to be sure, espcially with all of the dieting issues.  I know that once I was a teenager my doc told my mom I should take a multi with iron.  I've been on one ever since!


----------

